# The start of something new... 42 Gallon Hex



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

I finally decided to build my viv this past Sunday.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

DONE!!!!!


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

One of the nicest hexs I've seen. Good depth and movement. What are you going to put in it?



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

Thats really nice!! all I can say is oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

that turned out really well! Great job!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

Very nice! If I can make a suggestion: add a few darker stones of larger and various size along and/or in the waterway so it looks a bit more natural.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

skylsdale said:


> Very nice! If I can make a suggestion: add a few darker stones of larger and various size along and/or in the waterway so it looks a bit more natural.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> She left the house to do some shopping when it was still basically a shell (not coco bedding, rocks and plants).


That's what I did with my 75g. My girlfriend left for the weekend to do some stuff at her parents house and when she came back I had torn the whole tank apart and redid it. 

Good choice on the Red Amazonicus, those will look very nice in there.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Added some larger river rock and some leaf litter.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

This looks very nice! I have the exact same tank, trim and all that I will be doing as well. Nice to see how you attacked the hardest part about hex's... viewing from 3 sides! Looks good. Post more pics as you get them!


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

I sure will.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very well done, and looks great.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Very nicely done. It will look even better as it grows out. Those are going to be some very spoiled red amys.

Bill


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

get some broadleafed plants for the bottom of the tank, if you want to add something. the frogs will be out and about SO much more if you do that. They like to know that there are nearby hiding places.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

looks great! i love it :shock:


----------



## Frog723 (Apr 1, 2005)

I really like it. You used the shape and space of a hex really well I think. I know when I did a hex the hardest part was working with an odd shape. Great job.


----------



## Viv (Mar 5, 2006)

I love your tank...what kind of plant/moss is that in the front, all around the waterfall and stuff???


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Get something viney going in there! It will looks really nice in time something like a nice pepperomia or something!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

> I love your tank...what kind of plant/moss is that in the front, all around the waterfall and stuff???


The moss is pillow moss, aka java moss, etc.


----------



## Viv (Mar 5, 2006)

where can i get some of this.. pillow moss or java moss??? is it very hard to maintain???


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

Black Jungle doesn't have any right now, I don't think. Go to the links page (on this site), go to plants/supplies, and check out those sites for the moss. It's not hard to maintain at all, just don't flood it.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Viv said:


> where can i get some of this.. pillow moss or java moss??? is it very hard to maintain???


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Java moss and pillow moss are a bit different actually. At least to my understanding they are. Java moss is Vesicularia dubyana and pillow moss seems like its often of the genus Dicranium.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

T&C lists it as Dicranum Species...


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

What is the green stuff all over the bottom? Moss? Where did you get it? I want some!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

My bad, not a huge plant expert. I just know it's moss and it looks good. I think Black Jungle sells it but they look out of stock
T&C Terrariums sells it
And a bunch of other places...check links, plants/supplies, and explore.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

back2eight said:


> What is the green stuff all over the bottom? Moss? Where did you get it? I want some!


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Received my Triple Deluxe Nozzle Misting Kit from Marty over at MistKing a few days ago.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

Looks good! Someday I'll set up a proper viv, like yours w/ a high-end misting system, huge plant species list, and a water feature...but right now I'm a little limited by my age and unemployment.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Squidbillie said:


> Looks good! Someday I'll set up a proper viv, like yours w/ a high-end misting system, huge plant species list, and a water feature...but right now I'm a little limited by my age and unemployment.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Just got in some springtails today. I figured that I would try and 'infest' the viv with a culture..


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

This is one of the best hex vivariums i have seen. Very nice job of creating a good allusion. Hopefully one day i will a tank that nice. Also keep us up to date with pictures so we can see how evertying filled in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

> Very nice job of creating a good allusion.


Wait, I didn't see any reference to Mythology. J/K 

That hex has inspired me. After I finish on my 20long vert, I'm going to set up a display tank like that. I can almost see it...now to find some money.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

One way to find money is to get a job. Ross just concentrate on your 20 vert right now and don't worry about a trying to build a bigger tank later on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Look who's talking. Don't tell me what to focus on because you just found out what dart frogs were last week and already you think you can set up a vivarium and voila, a perfect habitat for dart frogs. Not as easy as it looks. Alex, have you ever kept _any_ type of herps before? Worry about yourself and I'll worry about me.

I'll see you *cracks knuckles* at school tomorrow.:wink:


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Boys, save it for the chat room. Let's stay on topic.

-Solly


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Yes sir 

More on topic: Great Viv!


----------



## Viv (Mar 5, 2006)

come down.. he was just giving some advice.... sheesh^^^


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

The FedEx man dropped off a few plants today. I am still waiting for a few more to arrive before I consider 'the planting/mounting' complete.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Found an old 'reef' moonlight and installed it earlier this evening.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

That looks really cool. I might have to give that try on one of my tanks.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Jesse (Sep 19, 2005)

*sweet*

The moonlight make sit look awesome, your tank came together reall nicely.

Jesse


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

I like it! If you keep it, while you simulate the moon cycle? And follow the actual moon cycle? That would be cool.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

I use a Fishbowl Innovations moonlight set up over one of my reeftanks.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

I did some work on the viv during a lunch break today...


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

Very nice! When I get alot of experience w/thumbs, I'm gonna set up either a hex like that or an exo terra for some pums w/ a MistKing.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks. I'm just happy that the glass drilling is done and was a success. My concern was the drilling of five holes within a fairly small area.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

My remote data logger also came in today...


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

*WHERE'S THE SENSOR?!?!?*


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Well here is the hiding place.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> I don't trust the adhesive tape that came with the unit.


Good call. If it's the usual double sided foam tape, it'll be of no use once it gets wet. Looks nice. I tried doing a hex once, and it ended up looking like crap, since then I haven't been brave enough to make the venture to do one again. After looking at yours, I might just have to give one another try. 

If you don't mind my asking, of the misting systems available, why did you choose Mistking?



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

I chose Mistking based on vendor feedback, positive posts, etc.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Very cool, thank you 



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Received my 4 Red Amy's (Red Amazonicus) earlier today.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

You'd better get pics!! Who'd you get them from?


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

LOL...


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

Are they your first frogs? I hope you're successful in breeding them (if you get a pair) I wouldn't mind a few more amys coming into the hobby.  Just hope they don't breed too much, then you'll have to send me a few. :twisted:


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

I have to say that this temp/humidity remote data logger is pretty darn cool.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't see any pics of those frogs!!


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

They are in the dark hopefully sleeping/resting at the moment... 8)


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

A bit off topic though no less exciting (at least to me).


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice shrooms, they're tiny!

How's that data logger working? I'm thinking about getting one. I was looking at some other ones but when i saw how cheap that one was i figured i'd it would be worth it even if the sensor was a little large. The Oregon Scientific sensors are smaller but none of their units have data logging capabilities. I'm sure i can find a good place to hide it. Is the software easy to use?


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

The data logger is surprisingly good.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Can you expand a little on your pillow moss farm?


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Grassypeak said:


> Can you expand a little on your pillow moss farm?


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Are you seeing growth, and if so, how much light are you using?


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

I am noticing quite a bit of growth.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Nothing to spectacular.. The location is actually a bit brighter.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I still don't see any pics of those frogs!!


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Taaaaa Daaaaaa!


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

I should finally have the Mistking system up and running within the next few days.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

WOW!!
All I can say is WOW!

That is beautiful. Way over my head and way outside my budget but WOW!!


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Tanks Tad! Everything is a work in progress.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I still don't have pics of those frogs!!! Aside from that, the viv has really come along nicely. You've put a lot of thought into everything. I personally tend to focus too much on one aspect instead of the whole project. I need to learn not to.

Nice work.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

LOL...


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

*Fans and controller*

Just like to know where you got the fans, controller and power transformer. Those fans are just the right size, all I can find are those 3" and 4" fans. Thanks.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

I used an old 12v DC transformer that I found laying around the house. You could easily get one from radioshack..


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

*Fans and controller*

Thank you very much for the info, will order asap as soon as I find the 12v power transformer. I still hope these fans will clear up my front pane of fog. Thanks again.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

I would be surprise if this set up does not solve your problem.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> I don't see any pics of those frogs!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

*fans*

The company that sells the fan and controller replied and they referred me to their Canadian partner, Adpmods. Unfortunately, the fans are out of stock and only the silver controller is available. I'll probably have to wait awhile.
Anyway, won't the fans blowing in and out reduce the humidity inside the viv? I haven't installed auto misters yet. Thanks.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

You will need to play around with them to see what works best for your environment.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

My humidity is about 75% midday and about 85% early morning. The temp is around 70-75 degrees. I'm using an old Eclipse aquarium light hood and I have a little vent on top and back which are not covered with tape for some ventilation. I hand mist 2x a day and there's a small waterfall inside. If I get the fans I'll be changing the Eclipse hood for glass and probably order the Mistking misters.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for the picture. That'll hold me over 'til you get better ones.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

My humidity should easily stabilize at over 90% once I have my MistKing system up and running..


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

My 42 hex has similar ventilation in back. Except I just have one cpu/heatsink fan instead of the 4 smaller ones. Something I noticed about the humidity is that it was different in different locations of the viv. I put my meter in 4 different locations throught the day/misting cycles and the humidity had 10% differences in different spots before and after the fan ran. I only run the fan on the lowest setting for about 10-15 mintues just after a misting. I mist twice a day kinda heavily.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Frog-Your spot on.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Right on. 8) 

We're gonna have to start the 42gal Hex Crew. It will be called 42HC and we will be all about 42 gal hexs and how bad arse they are and why everyone should have at least 1 in their viv collection...

Its goin' in the sig... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

i set up a 30 gallon hex at a pet store here locally. i use one of those fans also. they sell them at radioshack for about $15. i used an old transformer from a cell phone charger. when i had it at my house i used a timer for 2 hours right before lights on, and twice for 30 minuts during the day. the humiduty never got below 85% (top or bottom) in the viv and ther was hardly ever moisture on the glass. when i moved the tank to the store i didnt want to give up my timer (its a spare for my house tanks) and the pet store didnt have one to spare. i leave it running 24/7. of course the southeastern humidity helps, but the tank stays at 80-85% on the bottom and only gets down to around 70% at the top. the temp also has a bit of a swing. the bottom stays about 5* cooler than the top with the varient being from 70/72*-75/77*.

i think one of those fans would work for most of our tanks, as i have a friend (the one that put me on these) that uses a single one in the front center of a 29 gallon and he has no condensation issues anywhere on his glass. his tank has a fairly large waterfall and he mists quite often.....still no problems.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

*Fans and controller*

If you install 1 fan, is it exhaust or air going in? Thanks.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

You could go either way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

*Fans and controller*

Since you installed 2 fans in and 2 fans out and at diff speeds,did you program all 4 to turn on at the same time regardless of the season? Thanks.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

I initially was only going to hook up two fans.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

*fans*

Would the Dutch design Viv with their lower and top vents solve the problem of ventilation w/o using fans? I also think that it would cost more to build those tanks than installing the fans.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

The plumbing, splicing, planting etc. is now complete.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

*mister*

Nice work. I'm not very good in plumbing,what plumbing part did you use for the outflow of the reservoir where the ball valve is connected? Everything looks professionally done,pls keep us posted on the mistimg performance. thanks.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice idea Joe,

I just ordered two ball valves.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

http://www.mistking.com/ It's at the bottom of the page "Reservoir Bulkhead".


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

The final planting was completed a week or so ago. I have no plans to add, remove or change any of the plants or features.


----------



## hkspowers (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow that tank looks incredible. I have the exact same tank and I am about to redo the enitre thing dutch style. So I am saving until june, you have given me many ideas, I really like how you used the plastic panel in the back as the vent panel. Very clever. One quick question since you have the same tank, do you know if the bottom pane is tempered glass or not? I want to drill but not sure if it is temperd or not.

James


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks James...


----------



## hkspowers (Aug 23, 2005)

yeah, they are known for the best quality tanks on the market, but lately I think they have been slacking. I remember back in the day when I was 8 I used to drool over the lizard longes because they had the vents and I wanted to hook up a fan to those. Well anyway, your tank looks awesome, btw where in southern Cali are you?

James


----------



## George B (Apr 2, 2005)

*Amazonicus mansion*

Joe The tank looks great. I really like the moon light. 
George


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

Wow, thats a fantastic tank! The finished product is something to really be proud of. I bet theres lots of room in there for the frogs to hop around, and lots of hiding places. You did a great job. 
I hope to build somthing similar very soon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

DaSlackMan said:


> I have to say that this temp/humidity remote data logger is pretty darn cool. A picture of it sitting on my desk...


That is pretty cool!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

DaSlackMan said:


> Here are the fans-
> http://www.jab-tech.com/Sunon-Magnetic- ... -2184.html
> 
> Here is the controller-They also have a silver one the is $1 cheaper.
> ...


I'm amazed at how cheap this stuff is!!! You certainly did your homework!


----------



## Hak (Jul 10, 2005)

Beautiful tank. I'm definetly getting that moon light and fan controller for the display tank I am slowly working on. You did a bang up job on that viv :shock:


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2006)

I think we all are always thinking about another viv project.


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

thats a beutiful tank.


is the resevoir filtered at all?
might be handy to prevent water returning to it from carrying debris and clogging up the misters or the pump.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

zaroba said:


> is the resevoir filtered at all?
> might be handy to prevent water returning to it from carrying debris and clogging up the misters or the pump.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Better late than never.


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

Sweet look. I am thinking of a similar setup up for my Agalychnis annae, but I am going to have to make it more ventilated I think. Nice tank! Looks Great!


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice brom. I have a compacta in my 20 that's going to bloom too. I also have a tillandsia tenuifolia that has bloomed after placing it in the vivarium 3 days ago. The little stem where the flowers come out grew about 1" in 2 days. That came along great. I'm sure your frogs'll be right at home. With that brom, make sure you're there to see the flowers, because after that, all you'll get are pups.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

Do you ever run the stream in you tank because it doen't look like it is running in the pictures.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

It's actually a faux stream


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

well if the water level ever gets to high, the faux stream will let you know.
Wouldn't it??


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

I can actually see the water level on the front bottom of the tank.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Let me just reitterate..... WOW!! :shock: That is just so beautiful! Great job. 

So now, where are those frogs?


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

I actually added 4 Red Amy's yesterday (D.amazonicus)!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

Good luck getting the 'kids' to sit still and play nice for a group photo!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

DaSlackMan said:


> I actually added 4 Red Amy's yesterday (D.amazonicus)! Pictures will be posted soon.


'Bout d*mn time. :lol:


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> DaSlackMan said:
> 
> 
> > I actually added 4 Red Amy's yesterday (D.amazonicus)! Pictures will be posted soon.
> ...


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

More to follow


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow that frog looks really cool.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Another one


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

Your tank is really amazing man!!!


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Someone was daring me


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

This is such a nice tank. Great... no... amazing job! I'm sure within a few months you'll see some little amys hopping around. Keep us posted as the tank begins to grow in!


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks blue.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

DaSlackMan said:


> Thanks blue. It's gotten to the point that I have my camera right by the viv at all times. I have missed quite a few shots with them out and not having the camera ready and available. I am still trying to get the 'illusive' group picture...


It'll happen with time. My imitator group actually regularly sits together on a pothos leaf. I have an odd feeling that they will miss their temp tank.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

MugShot1... 8)


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

I think I may have at least one pair.....


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

It's been awhile


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I see your bromeliads are holding color quite well!! It is growing in VERY nicely. Are those 2 in the middle N. "Red Waif"?


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

If my memory serves me right they are N. Mariposa.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Awesome, it looks great!
Jordan


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

DaSlackMan said:


> If my memory serves me right they are N. Mariposa. One so far has generated two pups while the other one pup. I think having them high up right under the 96w PC's helps with the color. If you look at some of the older pics you can easily see how much they have darkened up over time. In fact all of the broms up high directly below the lights have retained or gained more color.


You know, I was gonna say Mariposa. I swear they are almost the same damn thing! Haha.

Yeah, keeping them right under the lights will do that. I did an experiment with that. I took one and let it color down and then placed it under a much brighter light and after about 4 days, it started to color back up again. Its starting to look better and better every day.

Very cool viv man. Now, get me some of that Begonia rajah!!


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> DaSlackMan said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool viv man. Now, get me some of that Begonia rajah!!


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Jordan B said:


> Awesome, it looks great!
> Jordan


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

What crypt species are those(if they are event cryptocrynes...)? they look aweosme, amazing viv!


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Not only do they look good but are pretty hardy in my opinion....


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

If you kill Crypts, you need to stop collecting plants immediately... :lol:


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> If you kill Crypts, you need to stop collecting plants immediately... :lol:


----------

